# Hardride zu breit!



## frozen Biker (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Meine Wildsau Hardride 1.5 hat hinten an den Ausfallenden eine Breite von 140mm obwohl sie eigentlich eine Standarteinbaubreite von 135mm haben sollte. Nun kann ich meine Xt Nabe nicht einbauen, da ich den Rahmen ja nicht einfach zusammendrücken kann?!?!
Hatt noch jemand anders genau das selbe "Problem"  wie ich? Wenn ja, wie kann ich nun vorgehen?


----------



## Airhaenz (18. Februar 2004)

Der Hinterbau meiner Hardride 1.5 war/ist maßhaltig für Standard135mm Naben. 
Am besten mal Jürgen anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (19. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ja am besten wendest du dich direkt an Jürgen, wenn dem wirklich so ist, müssen wir wohl den Hinterbau austauschen.

ALUTECH Bikes and Parts
Jürgen Schlender
Bright Lake Ranch
Dorfstr. 19
D-24358 Bistensee 
Fon_ 04353/ 99 81 55
Fax_ 04353/ 99 81 56
[email protected]

Gruß Chris


----------



## frozen Biker (19. Februar 2004)

Hab Jürgen geschrieben! Er meint ich sollte den Rahmen auf maß biegen oder zu ihm schicken! Aber das würde mich ja wieder Porto kosten!  
Ich finde das schon zimlich lächerlich bei einem so teuren Rahmen!
Naja nun werde ich erst mal fragen ob ich dann überhaupt noch garantie auf den Rahmen habe!


----------



## AlutechCycles (19. Februar 2004)

Am besten telefonierst du einfach mal mit ihm, damit auch keine Mißverständnisse entstehen. Persönliches Gespräch ist immer besser, denke da wird sich dann auch eine Lösung zu deiner Zufriedenheit finden.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Airborne (19. Februar 2004)

das kannste biegen. Das Problem ist halt, das du beide Seiten gleich weit 2mm rein drücken mußt.

Das erreichst du, indem du den Rahmen am Steuerrohr fixierst, und das Sattelrohr zum Drehpunkt machst. Am besten hält ein Kumpel den Rahmen vorne am Boden liegend fest (also der Rahmen liegt nicht der Kumpel), während du hinten etwas 'justierst'.
So kannst du jede Seite für sich etwas drücken, 2mm je Seite sollte reichen. Was anderes wird der Jürgen auch nich machen können.

Torsten


----------



## frozen Biker (19. Februar 2004)

jo das kommt auch noch dazu! Oh ist das mies!
Ich werd mal schaun!


----------



## frozen Biker (19. Februar 2004)

Und mein Kumpel meinte das das nicht sein könnte!
Der rahmen müsste passend geschweißt werden! Ich hab da aber keine Ahnung von!
Kann mir nur vorstellen das das vielleicht auf die Gelenke geht!


----------



## Airborne (19. Februar 2004)

also wenn die Gelenke das nich abkönnen....

Ansonsten ruf doch nochma beim Jürgen an, reicht ja, wenn ihr die Schwinge austauscht. Das solltest du ja selbst machen können.

Torsten


----------



## Maui (19. Februar 2004)

Airborne schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn die Gelenke das nich abkönnen....
> 
> Ansonsten ruf doch nochma beim Jürgen an, reicht ja, wenn ihr die Schwinge austauscht. Das solltest du ja selbst machen können.
> 
> Torsten



meine erfahrung mit Jürgen ist, das es immer recht schnell ne info via email gibt aber bei wirklichem erklärungsbedarf ein Telefonat wesentlich produktiver ist.
tu es


----------



## Falco Mille (19. Februar 2004)

frozen Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Und mein Kumpel meinte das das nicht sein könnte!
> Der rahmen müsste passend geschweißt werden! Ich hab da aber keine Ahnung von!
> Kann mir nur vorstellen das das vielleicht auf die Gelenke geht!



Ein Rahmen kann nicht passend auf Maß geschweißt werden. Rahmen und Rahmenteile werden in Vorrichtungen, die den Endmaßen entsprechen, zusammengefügt und gepunktet. Anschließend werden sie aus den Vorrichtungen genommen und fertigeschweißt. Durch die Hitzeeinwirkung und das anschließende Abkühlen entsteht eine starke Verspannung des Materials, der sog. Schweißverzug. Dieser kann im Zentimeterbereich liegen.
Die Rahmen werden daher nach dem Schweißen in mehreren Schritten gerichtet. Der letzte Richtvorgang fíndet am fertig montierten Rahmen statt.
Die Achsbreite des Hinterbaus wird dabei in der Regel durch Auseinanderspreizen der Ausfallenden erreicht. Eine Abweichung von 2,5 mm pro Seite ist kein Problem und kann ohne Einbußen an Festigkeit und Haltbarkeit nachträglich gerichtet werden. Seine entgültige Festigkeit erreicht ein Rahmen trotz Wärmebehandlung erst mehrere Monate nach dem Schweißen.

best, Falco

Jürgen Du doofe Kuh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airborne (19. Februar 2004)

...also los, bieg das ding zurecht!  

Torsten


----------



## frozen Biker (19. Februar 2004)

Ok
Danke an alle für die Hilfe!


----------



## Wooly (20. Februar 2004)

sag mal Frozen Biker, war der Rahmen neu ?


----------



## Airborne (20. Februar 2004)

ja neuer Rahmen.

Das es allerdings so viel ist, war mir auch neu, ich war da immer von einzenen mm ausgegangen....

wieder was gelernt 

Torsten


----------



## wolfi (20. Februar 2004)

also ich habe meinen auf beiden seiten 3 mm nachgebogen,
mein nicolai musste ich seinerzeit fast 1 cm spreizen.
also kein problem. 
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Wooly (20. Februar 2004)

also ganz ehrlich, bei einem neuen Rahmen würde ich nie selber mal so "dranrumbiegen", das hat gefälligst der Hersteller zu machen.  Schick den Rahmen zurück, schon rein wg Gewährleistung.

P.S. Alutech, also wenn ihr Support hier im Forum macht würde ich die Sache anders aufziehen als immer nur darauf zu verweisem den Chef anzurufen. So ein paar professionelle Lösungsvorschläge wären nicht schlecht ... wie in diesem Fall wohl klar, den Rahmen sofort einzuschicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airborne (20. Februar 2004)

warum? is doch unnötig, mehr als zurecht drücken kann der Hersteller auch nich machen. Und er wollte ja möglichst nicht einschicken.

Wenn der Rahmen/die Lager das nich abkann möchte ich damit auch nirgends mehr runter fahren!

Torsten


----------



## frozen Biker (20. Februar 2004)

Der Rahmen ist neu, das stimmt.
Und der Rahmen ist im ganzen 5mm zu breit also auf jeder Seite 2,5mm!
Und wenn der Händler (Jürgen) da nichts anderes drann machen würde als ihn zusammen zu biegen, kann ich das auch selber machen! Die Gewährleistung habe ich! Ist noch volle Garantie, auch nach dem biegen! Und desswegen versuche ich den Rahmen selber zusammen zu drücken, dann habe ich den ganze umstand mit dem Verpacken, Porto, Hinschicken etc. nicht!


----------



## dhmoschen (21. Februar 2004)

Warum soll der Kunde das richten was der Hersteller verplant hat?

Normal sollte es ned soweit kommen das a zu breiter Rahmen ausgeliefert wird. Endkontrolle ?

Aber soll jetzt keine Hetz auf Alutech werden, kann jedem Hersteller mal passieren das a Rahmen "durchrutscht"


----------



## Airborne (21. Februar 2004)

der Rahmen wurde nach den Schweißen garantiert überprüft.

Nur isser dann noch einige Zeit unterwegs, zum Pulvern und auch auf dem Weg zum Endkunden.

In der Zeit kann sich da viel tun, der Effekt ist ja nicht sofort da, das entwickelt sich mit der Zeit. Man sagt, erst nach 6 Wochen ca. hat der Rahmen sich vollständig 'gesetzt'. Wenn der Rahmen dann schon beim Kunden ist kann der Hersteller nimmer nachtrimmen.

Torsten


----------



## cedartec (21. Februar 2004)

@petergaper

...tja, das Scream fährt sich ja anscheinend so irre, dass Du immer noch Zeit findest Dich hier zu beweisen. Jo, übrigens der Lack vom Banshee soll auch erste Sahne sein, hat man sich so erzählt (O-Ton Importeur) und leider nur in schwarz. Na ja....


@ Wooly
Ausserdem, wenn frozen sich mit Jürgen unterhält am Telefon, kann er das besser und direkter klären. Schon mal mit Pippin gesprochen? Come on, ist doch prima, wenn man noch Kontakt haben kann zu denen, die es auch machen.

Ich denke frozen kriegts hin  
Gruss, gerhard


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. Februar 2004)

UI.
war fast schon n alutech fan, aber wenn man sowas hoert...

hab ja schon allerhand rahmen gefahren, selbst beim billigsten war der hinterbau gut "ausgerichtet"...

Ich persönlich würde auf keinen Fall direkt am Rahmen rumbiegen, eher würde ich das rad einbauen und ihn somit auf die richtige breite drücken...


----------



## cedartec (22. Februar 2004)

@hi phone...
Also bisher ist es ein Rahmen, der zu breit war, und von vielen Fahrern kam der Tip. Und hast Du schon einmal auf ein Lineal geschaut wieviel 5mm sind? Also die Wildsau ist ein obergeiles Rad, welches 1a fährt und ausserdem auch 1a gefertigt ist. Toleranzen bei solchen Arbeiten sind eh nicht Submillimeter. Zudem, wenn der Rahmen fertig ist, sprich das Rad drin steckt sieht man es eh nicht - von wegen der billigen Bikes, die Du angesprochen hast oder hast Du Dir die alle selbst aufgebaut?
Versuche mal ne Wildsau probezufahren und dann denk noch einmal drüber nach....

gruss, gerhard


----------



## Kettenbeißer (22. Februar 2004)

Alutech jetz hier schlecht zu machen is ziemlich gaga find ich. Ich arbeite nebenher in nem Bikeshop. Kannst dir vorstellen wieviele Hinterbauten ich schon auseinanderbiegen musste oder die sich zamgezogen haben beim HR-Einbau?
Jede Menge.... Und trotzdem halten die Teile...... Und bei der Wildsau ist die Stabilität ja sowieso bestens.


----------



## Airhaenz (22. Februar 2004)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:
			
		

> Alutech jetz hier schlecht zu machen is ziemlich gaga find ich. Ich arbeite nebenher in nem Bikeshop. Kannst dir vorstellen wieviele Hinterbauten ich schon auseinanderbiegen musste oder die sich zamgezogen haben beim HR-Einbau?
> Jede Menge.... Und trotzdem halten die Teile...... Und bei der Wildsau ist die Stabilität ja sowieso bestens.



Möchte mich dem Kettenbeißer anschließen und vorschlag diesen Thread wegen Sinnlosigkeit nun zu schließen!


----------



## wolfi (22. Februar 2004)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte mich dem Kettenbeißer anschließen und vorschlag diesen Thread wegen Sinnlosigkeit nun zu schließen!



so sinnlos finde ich den thread nun auch nicht. denn eins hat das hier doch schonmal gebracht, das kettenstreben biegen nicht gefährlich ist und jeder selber machen kann. hetze gegen einzelne hersteller gab es und wird es immer geben...egal ob nicolai - richi - alutech oder sonstwen.  
und eins muss ich aber noch loswerden. nicht der rahmen ist krumm, sondern der *hinterbau*, besser gesagt die kettenstreben incl. yoke. das bauteil ist über 400mm lang ... was machen da 2-3mm????
nix!
in diesen sinne   
alaaf und helau
gruß
der wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (22. Februar 2004)

also Kinder, so wird das nichts mit dem Support ...


----------



## Kettenbeißer (22. Februar 2004)

wolfi schrieb:
			
		

> so sinnlos finde ich den thread nun auch nicht. denn eins hat das hier doch schonmal gebracht, das kettenstreben biegen nicht gefährlich ist und jeder selber machen kann. hetze gegen einzelne hersteller gab es und wird es immer geben...egal ob nicolai - richi - alutech oder sonstwen.
> und eins muss ich aber noch loswerden. nicht der rahmen ist krumm, sondern der *hinterbau*, besser gesagt die kettenstreben incl. yoke. das bauteil ist über 400mm lang ... was machen da 2-3mm????
> nix!
> in diesen sinne
> ...


Ganz meine Meinung


----------



## frozen Biker (22. Februar 2004)

ob hin oder her...
Manche meinen ich soll ihn biegen manch nicht! Ich habe mich fürs biegen entschieden! Nun ist der Rahmen nach mas! Und das Rad passt rein!
Egal ob manche denken das das schlecht war,  von mir und oder von Alutech.
Jürgen und die anderen hier haben mich gut beraten und dafür danke ich und ich werde bestimmt meinen spaß mit der Sau haben.
In diesem Sinne: Grunz


----------



## Airborne (23. Februar 2004)

Das Ding an der Sache ist doch, das der Rahmen geschweißt wird, gepulvert und nach spätestens 3 Wochen beim Kunden ankommt.

Mir war bekannt, das Alurahmen bis zu *6 Wochen* brauchen, um sich zu setzen und Verspannungen abzubauen. Das es mehr als einzelne mm sind war mir neu.

Somit ist der Rahmen längst beim Kunden, wenn er noch am 'entspannen' ist - somit läßt sich sowas nie gänzlich vermeiden.

Torsten


----------



## wolfi (23. Februar 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> also Kinder, so wird das nichts mit dem Support ...


moin *papa*,
frozen biker ist zufrieden...  
und bedankt sich sogar für die hilfe, ups...
es kommt immer darauf an, was mann von einem support erwartet.
ich denke mal, es gibt auch leute die sich noch ganz gerne den hintern abwischen lassen würden.
helau und alaaf  
gruß
der wolfi
ps: ist ironisch gemeint...nur zur info


----------



## Thaischarf (23. Februar 2004)

@wolfi Das mit der ironie solltest Du nochmals üben... klappt nicht wirklich gut.

@Falco: "der sog. Schweißverzug" der wird beim schweissen bzw. beim ausrichten normalerweise aber berücksichtig. Aber mein Schweißschein ist schon länger her und Rohre habe ich auch nicht sonderlich oft geschweisst... aber gleichmehrere Zentimeter? Kommt mir nun etwas viel vor... aber auch egal jetzt... der Hinterbau ist nun gerade.

Gruß Uwe

P.S. Übrigens Top Support hier von Falco... alleine dafür würde ich mir schon fast ein Nicolai kaufen.


----------



## Wooly (23. Februar 2004)

wolfi schrieb:
			
		

> moin *papa*,
> frozen biker ist zufrieden...
> und bedankt sich sogar für die hilfe, ups...
> es kommt immer darauf an, was mann von einem support erwartet.
> ich denke mal, es gibt auch leute die sich noch ganz gerne den hintern abwischen lassen würden.



braucht ihr gar nicht, ich finde nur ihr machte die sache seeeeehhhhr relaxt ... ist ok solange alle zufrieden sind, nur wenn ihr mal nen Kunden habt der das nicht so locker sieht, dann habt ihr mit der Einstellung natürlich ein Problem. Und wie ihr wisst, verbreiten sich schlechte Nachrichten immer viel schneller


----------



## Moe (23. Februar 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> braucht ihr gar nicht, ich finde nur ihr machte die sache seeeeehhhhr relaxt ... ist ok solange alle zufrieden sind, nur wenn ihr mal nen Kunden habt der das nicht so locker sieht, dann habt ihr mit der Einstellung natürlich ein Problem. Und wie ihr wisst, verbreiten sich schlechte Nachrichten immer viel schneller




Wenn ein hibbeliger Kunde Hummeln im Popöchen hat, kann er zum Telefon greifen und bei Alutech persönlich anrufen und bekommt als Endkunde auch jemanden Kompetentes an den Apparat. Das nenn ich doch Top-Service   . Versuch sowas mal bei Specialized, CD, Trek und wie sie alle heissen mögen. Weiss garnet warum sich hier manche über den Support im Forum beschweren. Solche Reaktionszeiten hat man über die Zwischenanlaufstelle des lokalen Händlers nur selten. Aber wenn einige Menschen nicht meckern und nörgeln können, fehlt ihnen etwas...


----------



## anderson (24. Februar 2004)

hey wooly, ich hab heute ganz relaxed bei dem mann angerufen, der meinen rahmen gebaut hat und hab ihm zwei, drei fragen gestellt, die mir noch auf den nägeln brannten. die fragen wurden beantwortet und der mann war sehr nett zu mir, obwohl ich ihn wahrscheinlich vom schweißen abgehalten habe. in den letzten wochen hat der mann einen rahmen nach meinen vorstellungen zusammengebaut und in meiner wunschfarge lackieren lassen. bin mit dem support wirklich sehr zufrieden. das forum hat mich nur auf den geschmack gebracht.

wie machst du das eigentlich, wenn du ne frage zu deinem rahmen hast? händler?

haller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cedartec (25. Februar 2004)

@Thaischarf

Jo, so werden aus mm plötzlich mehrere cm. Irgendwie verstehe ich einige nicht. Da gibt's ne Frage, einige mit Erfahrung antworten, andere nölen rum, obwohl sie überhaupt nichts brauchbares beizutragen haben. Und selbst Leute von anderen Firmen verstehen die Aufregung nicht. Wie Wolfi zu Recht wiederholte, es waren die Kettenstreben. Wieviele von den Nölern haben ihr Rad denn selbst zusammengebaut und könne sich somit sicher sein, dass ihre Kettenstreben nicht ebenfalls 2.5mm mehr auseinander standen als das Rad mti seiner Achse breit war. Irgendwie riecht das eher nach dem Aufschreiben der 4 Dezimale hinter dem Komma, weil der Taschenrechner sie angibt - Prost.

 

...aber lassen wir's, 
frozen, viel vergnügen beim Fahren  

gruss, gerhard


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. März 2004)

OMG 
So hart war meine Kritik auch nicht zu verstehen
bin doch n User mit noch nichtmal 10 Posts

Und ob ich n Alutech Fan bin oder nicht, das kann eh allen egal sein, und im 
moment fahr ich auch keins.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. März 2004)

Wieso wird man eingentlich zerflext, wenn man einen hersteller nicht mag, oder wird einen Nöhler genannt?? ich persöhnlich scheiss seit diesem thread auf alutech "aluschrott" a.k.a. krumm ausgeliefert....

Eigentlich wollte ich diese zeilen nicht verfassen, aber jetzt werde ich wenigstens einem Nöhler gerecht :mittelfingersmilie:

Und alutech muss halt ab heute nur noch gerade hinterbauten ausliefern!!!oder die rahmen halt entspannen lassen oder was weiss ich(wenn sie ihr image wiederherstellen wollen....pfff)

gruss an gerhard


----------



## wolfi (15. März 2004)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso wird man eingentlich zerflext, wenn man einen hersteller nicht mag, oder wird einen Nöhler genannt?? ich persöhnlich scheiss seit diesem thread auf alutech "aluschrott" a.k.a. krumm ausgeliefert....
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich diese zeilen nicht verfassen, aber jetzt werde ich wenigstens einem Nöhler gerecht :mittelfingersmilie:
> 
> ...



 
und mit diesem (deinem 11?) posting hast du dir selbst den boden unter den füßen weggezogen... wer soll dich jetzt noch ernstnehmen?


----------



## entlebucher (15. März 2004)

genau wolfi,

genau solche leute erheitern einem den Forum alltag mit ihren sachlichen und erwachsenen beiträgen.
Da braucht man ja das alter nur noch zu schätzen.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (15. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Also den Thread hab ich im Detail nicht verfolgt will aber zu dem Thema doch meinen Sanf noch dazugeben.
Zunächst finde ich es ziemlich Sch3!$$e eine solche Frage in ein Forum zu posten. Das mal ein Hinterbau schief ist oder nicht masshaltig kommt in den besten Schmieden vor, bloss bei kleinen Firmen wie Alutech wird gleich ein Riesenfass aufgemacht, wenn Cannondale schiefe Hinterbauten ausliefert kräht kein Hahn dannach nur die armen Jungs oder Mädels die so ein Teil ankriegen. Das sowas die Firma doch ziemlich schädigen kann bedenkt niemand. In Zukunft würde ich vorschlagen bei solchen Problemen sich zunächst das Statement von Jürgen einzuholen bevor man sowas in die Öffentlichkeit trägt. Den Service eines Herstellerforums bieten nicht viele und man sollte ein bisschen überlegen was man hier diskutiert und was man am besten mit den Leutchen von Alutech direkt ausmacht.
Desweiteren: Sowas kann immer vorkommen! Die Teile werden per Hand verschweisst und nicht von einem Roboter und 5 mm sind nicht wirklich viel zumindest wenn man ein bisschen Ahnung hat wie die Schweisserei von statten geht.
Wie schon geschrieben, wendet Euch vielleicht in solchen Angelegenheiten zuerst an die Leute die wirklich was dazu sagen können, sonst heisst's irgendwann irgendwo das Alutech nur Pfusch macht, was nicht der Fall ist, und wir können uns unsere Bikes selberschnitzen.

Ride On!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airborne (15. März 2004)

@ tribal

Janee, is doch gut das man das hier mal erläutert. Is ja immerhin eine saubere technische Disskusion drauß geworden, und nich so ein rumgeheule wie oftmals beim Canyon-Forum!

Foren sind zum Disskutieren da, und wenn es ein technisches Problem gibt, sollten wir das hier ruhig ansprechen. Der Ton macht halt die Musik 

Torsten


----------



## Blackholez (16. März 2004)

Erstens zu dem Rahmen:

- habt Ihr euch schon mal überlegt wass mit dem Hinterbau passiert wenn man irgendwo von 3m runterplatscht? Hey das sind 5mm am Hinterbau das flatscht mann doch mit nem Schnellspanner hin. 


Zweitens zum Support:
Es gibt ein ein Forum - das regelmässig von Chris besucht wird 
Es gibt ne Tel nummer wo jemand hingeht
Es gibt ne Email bei der man schnell Antwort bekommt 
Wenn Du nen Tipp abgibts was vielleicht besser gemacht werden kann ist niemand angepisst sondern bedankt sich für "Manöverkritik".
Wenn man irgend was braucht und wenn die zehnten Aufpapper sind weil man sich in der Farbe vertan hat bekommt man sie...

Ich versteh das Genörgel echt nicht ganz. Da kenn ich aus der IT Branche echt anderes.

Also ich bin zufrieden. 

cu


----------



## frozen Biker (16. März 2004)

So nun bin ich mal wieder drann.

Also ich wollte hier Alutech mit diesem Thema nicht im geringsten schlecht machen. Ich hatte mich ja auch vorher schon an den Jürgen gewendet. Und er sagte mir das ich ihn selber zusammen biegen oder biegen lassen könne.
Desswegen hab ich diesen Theard hier eröffnet. Ich wollte wissen ob man den Rahmen als nicht "staatlich geprüfter Rahmenschweißer" überhaupt selber biegen kann.
Da man mir hier sagte das das ginge hab ich es dann schließlich auch gemacht. Es muss ja auch nicht sein das Alutech da ein Fehler unterlaufen ist sondern das der Rahmen beim Versand verzogen ist oder wie auch immer. Ich glaube aber nicht das das nun Alutech schädigen könnte und hoffen tue ich es ganz besonders nicht! Da die Leute echt nett sind und ich gut beraten wurde vor allem aber sind die Biks gut. Also danke nochmal.
cya


----------



## Deleted 10349 (16. März 2004)

Schlagt ein Ei drüber und vergesst mein Posting.
Bei mir hat sich das so angehört also ob zuerst hier die Pferde scheu 
gemacht werden und dann evtl. bei Jürgen nachgefragt wird.

Viel Spass noch mit allen Euren Schweinen und dem Jürgen ein
fröhliches: "weiter so!".

Ride On!


----------



## cedartec (16. März 2004)

...sach ich doch. alle die nörgeln sollen sich die 5mm erst einmal auf dem Lineal vor die Augen halten, dann halbieren und überlegen, ob es das Nörgeln wert ist (ich meine nicht frozen, den thread finde ich absolut ok).

sauige trails allerseits, gerhard


----------

